# Music Business Education



## wst3 (Jul 29, 2013)

There's a lot of picky "technicalities" surrounding the business side of music... on this much I think we can all agree. And if money is no object there's really no better way to deal with these things than to hire a qualified attorney who specializes in entertainment law, or at least intellectual property law.

But most of us go bumping along in the dark, learning from our mistakes, applying the same DIY approach that serves us so well in many other aspects of the biz.

Allow me to shill, briefly, for Dave Spangenberg, aka Professor Pooch to those who have had the opportunity to meet him.

Dave is a unique individual, to say the least (and my phellow philly area pholk can attest to that!) He is a talented musician, and he probably knows about as much abount entertainment law as most lawyers who have gone down that path. How he reached this level of knowledge is unknown to me, but I suspect it was hard knocks and hard work.

He is also one of the most generous folks I've met, and on top of all of that he is really good at teaching musicians about the practical matters that matter to them.

I picked up his book "The Music Biz" 14 years ago. This weekend I picked up the current edition. It is a great book, and I think it belongs on the book shelf next to "Sound System Engineering" and "Practical Harmony" and any other books which are, at least at first glance, a bit more useful to most of us.

He shares quite a few snippets from the book, and some other musings, at his web site: http://professorpooch.com/Library.htm

I encourage anyone that is still scratching their head of copyright law, publishing, contacts, etc to at least take a look at his free library. Then drop him a line, and I suspect you'll find yourself picking up at least one of his books.

the usual disclaimer - other than knowing, and respecting him I have no commercial interest in his business. I was simply reminded that he is a tremendous resource for all of us when I started re-reading his book.

Feel free to tell him Bill Thompson is writing his name on the bathroom wall, or not, it won't make a difference... he treats everyone well.


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 29, 2013)

Good timing for this, thanks. : >


----------

